# 3 way solenoid



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi

My Silvia broke the other day and by researching on the internet and asking a question in the faults sub forum I realise now that the 3 way valve has died. Does anybody know which product code I should be looking for or even better provide me with a link to where it can be purchased in the Uk?

I thought it was the Parker KP07 7W but I've since been told this is no longer the case.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe worth calling rancilio or seeing if there's a parts diagram online somewhere?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

http://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/page.asp?b=Rancilio&p=139#diagram seems to have most parts listed if you can work it out


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Is there no reference on the actual valve from the machine?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have a look on www espressocare / PDF document Item No 32 MISS or it could be M155 Part no 34040012.


----------

